# Minolta AF content inside.



## j-dogg (Jul 22, 2010)

Maxxum 4!!! 50 dollars at pawn shop, came with bag, 28-80mm Minolta lens, 70-300 Promaster macro lens, 55mm UV filter and cleaning kit. Everything works, has batteries in it. God I love this thing, it weighs next to nothing.


----------



## compur (Jul 22, 2010)

I've used a similar model (Maxxum 3 I think).  Nifty little machine.

Great score!


----------

